
Show HN: A Tree-Based Way to Navigate Browsing History - kennethfriedman
http://joeltg.github.io/visual_history/
======
nornagon
I've been wanting this for years. I worked on the Chrome team and wanted to
make something like this the built-in way to browse history.

Instant install :) Thanks!

~~~
joelg
Thank you! Let us know if you find any bugs or have any suggestions.

On a side note, we were really torn on whether to use favicons or tab
screenshots as the node images. If anyone has design opinions on this, we'd
love to hear them!

~~~
nornagon
... Also, I just realised it overrides cmd+arrow keys. Those are super
important for navigating in text on OS X! Unfortunately I'll have to disable
until it doesn't do that, since there doesn't seem to be an option to remap or
disable those keybinds.

~~~
joelg
You can remap or disable keyboard shortcuts in chrome://extensions, I believe!
(you might have to enable developer mode first)

Edit - also, dismissing the view with esc. or clicking anywhere is something I
should have done from the start. Thanks!

------
willlma
I've been wanting to build something like this. It would be really cool to see
all tabs' histories side by side rather than just the current tab. Even though
a tree gets wide pretty quickly, you're seldom using multiple tabs
simultaneously, so if you make line-height a function of time, you shouldn't
have too many items on a row.

------
n3t
Do you know any similar add-on for Firefox?

~~~
taychen
I found this after a bit of searching:

[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/session-
histo...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/session-history-
tree/?src=api)

Note: I haven't tried it and it's last update is from 2013.

------
BorisMelnik
this is beautiful, definitely the type of stuff you see get added to major
browser versions.

